# now THIS is a four jaw chuck



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 26, 2013)

I had to remove the 21" hydraulic chuck on the Daewoo Puma 600 and put on the 32" four jaw chuck.



 The chuck is 32" in diameter and the jaws are set for 19" in the picture.

 It's an Atlas Chuck


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 26, 2013)

Does the Puma have a jib crane built in to swing in and out the chucks when you are removing and installing them?  I can imagine that those chucks are too heavy for one man to manage without a crane or hoist of some kind.  Gosh I would love to have a big ole huge lathe like that.  Problem is I didn't win the lottery, so I definately can't afford that ticket for admission...
Bob


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 26, 2013)

We have a 2 ton overhead crane ( ceiling mounted rails) to handle the large work pieces plus installing the chuck.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 26, 2013)

If that's a screw on chuck like my South Bend 9A, I'd hate to have that spin off in reverse and be standing next to it.

Must be a sweet job you've got.


----------



## Splat (Feb 27, 2013)

Oophaaaaaaaah!  Now that's a chuck!


----------



## core-oil (Feb 27, 2013)

Anything by Pratt Burnerd is quality,  In Britain chucks by P.B. are considered top class, I have them in my shop on my machines also, I find it of interest that there is Pratt Burnerd in America also.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Feb 27, 2013)

SE18 said:


> If that's a screw on chuck like my South Bend 9A, I'd hate to have that spin off in reverse and be standing next to it.
> 
> Must be a sweet job you've got.



 There are eight large SHCS that hold it on.  

 I've worked on a few large items, here's a centrifically spun stainless steel casting for a nuclear facility.  30" in diameter and 60" long.  It weighed 5500 lbs when it was done.  The raw casting cost $25,000.

 Yes, that me


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, so I guess size does matter......I feel so inadequate. LOL


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 27, 2013)

I had to look up the Puma to see what it could do. What I found the most interesting was the visual comparison to the Star Trek shuttle craft from the original series. Can you say HUGE!

I have few friends that work at nuc plants, mostly maintainence. One is just finishing a refit and worked about 9 months of 72 hr weeks. Not for me, I work to live not live to work.
Pierre


----------

